# whey protein/msg content



## pete999 (May 1, 2008)

does whey protein contain msg
whats the best company to buy whey protein from


----------



## Marcus ATW (May 2, 2008)

No it doest not. Unless the company adds it to the flavoring system. ATW certainly does not add it. All the Whey | Whey Protein Supplements for Bodybuilding and Health 
Marcim - Free Shipping OR
Marcim12 - 12% discount


----------



## stallion42 (May 2, 2008)

Optimum Nutrition has good bang for your buck.


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

optimum is good shit.. I've resently switched over to ALN's NITREAN for reasons of taste, mixing properties, and the fact that it's blended with slow and fast digesting protiens. 

I'd suggest finding one you can..

a) enjoy the taste
b) get on a regular basis because some brands suck at shipping...
c) a decent price
d) refer to a...

as far as msg goes. I've never heard or read on any labels that msg was added to the stuff I've taken but like marcus said it's possible. It's kinda died off for the most part as a flavor enhancer but i'm sure people still use it.


----------



## Biggly (May 4, 2008)

This needs someone good with long words n stuff - but technically glutamine virtually _is _MSG, in a roundabout kinnda way (not exactly).

The way protein isolates are produced is pretty much how MSG (monosodium glutamate) is created. So for the paranoid among us, protein shakes are very bad news.



For the less paranoid there's a bit more chemistry n stuff but I can't be arsed to dig into it an explain it. Short simple answer - no, whey does not contain MSG.


B.


----------



## maze (Jun 3, 2008)

pete999 said:


> does whey protein contain msg
> whats the best company to buy whey protein from



Whey protein concentrate or protein isolate may contain MSG if hydrolyzed milk proteins are present or added. Ask the manufacturer of the product that you are using to make sure of the process that they are using.

Im using Healthy 'N Fit 100% Whey Pro-Amino, I find that it tastes good and it does not have any artificial sweeteners, it uses stevia (plant). I've emailed them and they answered all my questions, even asked about the use of rBGH on the cows.


----------



## Biggly (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, what he said but if you see "hydrolyzed protein" on any conventional food label it's just another way of say MSG.

That whey sounds great, with stevia too? The only supps I can get hold of round here are from GNC (see my location) but that sounds good enough to order from abroad.  Isn't that the company that 

Good to see they're still around.


B.


----------



## Biggly (Jun 3, 2008)

Arse, was gonna say aint that the company that first developed whey protein commercially but found myself bemused at the poor quality of the "under construction" site.

100% Whey Pro-Amino

Doesn't say anything about stevia on there but if it is the same company I'm thinking of they go back a long way and were actually the supplier of most better known brands, in the UK anyway.


B.


----------



## maze (Jun 3, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Arse, was gonna say aint that the company that first developed whey protein commercially but found myself bemused at the poor quality of the "under construction" site.




Yea, they need a better web page lol.

They have been making products since the 70's. You can view the ingredients here:

Bodybuilding.com - Healthy 'N Fit 100% Whey Pro-Amino - 45 Grams Of Protein! On sale now!


----------

